# Codesys und Wago 750 Ausgang bleibt gesetzt ?



## Waelder (22 Mai 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe folgende HW :
750-833 CPU und div E-A Module
Codesys 2.3 (Wago)

Es tritt nun folgender Effekt auf. Wenn Ein Ausgang über das Programm gesetzt wurde und ich einen "Stop" einleite über den Schalter BA, so bleibt der Ausgang weiter gesetzt... . 
Macht er sicherlich auch im Fehlerfall.:???: 

Ähhh halt.. Handbremse gezogen und Auto fährt weiter ?? Hab ich da was übersehen ?

Das kann doch nicht normal sein oder ? Wo stellt man das denn ab.  

grüsse Michael


----------



## floppy (22 Mai 2006)

jo, ist normal. bei einem fehler ist genau das gleiche der fall. du kannst irgendwie mit der system.lib und "get_stop_value" das umgehen. hab´s nie ausprobiert - ist wahrscheinlich sehr umständlich.


----------



## Waelder (23 Mai 2006)

*Ahhhhhhhhhh Schrei.......*

Was soll ich dazu sagen.

Wago (codesys) Hardware -> :sm2: :sw20: <-Programmierer
...............................So jetzt bring ihn zum Stoppen.

Hab bei wago gefont und ein Beispiel für ne Handbremse erhalten. Sorry Jungs aber so überzeugt wie ich am Anfang von Codesys war das Schreckt ab.

Grüsse Michel


----------



## Waelder (24 Mai 2006)

*A... kleines Beispiel*

Ein kleines Beispielprogramm für die Bremse :sm11:
Bei mir gehts.

Grüsse Michael


----------

